# Possible worldcubeassociation.org bug



## Jbacboy (Apr 15, 2016)

(Don't know where to post this)
So whenever I go to https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions , the page is constantly reloaded over and over again. Anyone else having this issue?
I am using a Macbook with Safari v 5.1.10 and OS X 10.6.8.


----------



## Cale S (Apr 15, 2016)

This happens for me too (on mobile with Safari at least, yesterday on my laptop with chrome I think it worked)


----------



## Matt11111 (Apr 15, 2016)

Jbacboy said:


> (Don't know where to post this)
> So whenever I go to https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions , the page is constantly reloaded over and over again. Anyone else having this issue?
> I am using a Macbook with Safari v 5.1.10 and OS X 10.6.8.


Yeah, same thing happened on Safari on my iPad.


----------



## biscuit (Apr 15, 2016)

Go to the Git Hub and post an issue. There's a link at the bottom of the page on the WCA site. Next to FAQ and contact. It's the little orange circle thing

Once you're on github, then you want WCAOnRails

EDIT: or maybe I could just post a link...

https://github.com/cubing/worldcubeassociation.org/issues/new


----------



## Jbacboy (Apr 16, 2016)

biscuit said:


> Go to the Git Hub and post an issue. There's a link at the bottom of the page on the WCA site. Next to FAQ and contact. It's the little orange circle thing
> 
> Once you're on github, then you want WCAOnRails
> 
> ...



Thanks, I'll probably do that later.


----------



## jonek (Apr 16, 2016)

Fixed, it should work now.


----------

